# Death Metal Rooster



## celtic_crippler (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Omar B (Jan 12, 2010)

Hell yes!  Satan!


----------



## Carol (Jan 12, 2010)

Rock out with your cock out!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 12, 2010)

Would have perfect if they could have somehow attached a tiny mullet to his head.


----------



## Flea (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting how the video ends with a link to Susan Boyle.  What's up with with that??


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 13, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Would have perfect if they could have somehow attached a tiny mullet to his head.


 
He has a *flesh mohawk*, what more do you want? Jeez.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 14, 2010)

Pure awesome!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> He has a *flesh mohawk*, what more do you want? Jeez.


 
That seems more punk than metal to me, but it'll do.  Rawk on, metal chicken dude.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 14, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> That seems more punk than metal to me, but it'll do. Rawk on, metal chicken dude.


 
He's a crossover artist.


----------

